
How JPG Works - ingve
https://medium.com/@duhroach/how-jpg-works-a4dbd2316f35
======
ashmud
I think the article could have used a little more on chroma subsampling
("downsampling," per the article). A couple examples: It is basically an
optional step (in the case of 4:4:4). And the visual impact on heavily
saturated colors (looking at you, bright red).

------
wmu
Really good introduction, well written.

------
netsharc
Talks about a technology. Misspells its name.

Ctrl-F gives me 17 results for JPG, 3 results for JPEG.

~~~
perflexive
As far as I'm concerned, they're interchangeable. I can't be the only one who
thinks so.

~~~
err4nt
JPEG is an acronym for “Joint Photographics Experts Group”. So I guess “JPEG”
refers to a collection of humans. They specified an image format also called
JPEG, which has been implemented as the JPEG file format, whose filename
suffix is “.jpg”

~~~
perflexive
What I'm saying is that at no point was I confused about what they were trying
to communicate, so as far as I'm concerned it makes no difference outside of
just being pedantic.

